# FMDC (admission test held on 11 Oct 2015 ) result



## zrar basit (Oct 9, 2015)

NTS announced fmdc admission test result! You can check it on NTS website....... Share your score here.mine is 110 .....


----------



## Jahangir Bohio (Oct 14, 2013)

Mine is 85 in Sindh rural.


----------



## Fatima Zara (Oct 17, 2015)

90 in punjab


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine is 114 in punjab


----------



## zrar basit (Oct 9, 2015)

What is your aggregate?


----------



## Laiba Khan (Oct 10, 2015)

Does anyone of you know when will their merit list be uploaded?


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

before UHS list


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

115.

what will be the expected merit this year??


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Around 80


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

I dont think so. Last year it was 78.3. This year it will be around 78-79.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have seen many students with 80+ aggregate

- - - Updated - - -

Anyway hope for the best and good luck to u guys


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Malyash said:


> I dont think so. Last year it was 78.3. This year it will be around 78-79.


This year 13500 students applied for Punjab quota alone! BTW why they are not displaying merit list on the expected date. These are not the signs of a good college!


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

They didn't said they are going to display it on monday. It was just a rumor. One of my friend called them they said on friday or may be in start of November. (Not sure)


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yw right they didn't said that they will display list on Monday it was just a rumor


----------

